# Show your tackle box!



## BIGCHRIS

What does everyone's tackle box look like on the inside? How is it organized? Color? Weight? Type? 

If its easy to get to post pics of it.

I need ideas on how to organize mine and I don't know the best way of doing it.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## ESOX

Tackle Box? As in singular? 
Blasphemy. :lol:
For the "normal" sized baits I use Plano boxes of various configurations for spoons, spinnerbaits and body baits. I have them somewhat separated by depth they run and bait size. Then I can grab the appropriate boxes for the given trips intended species and where I intend to launch.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

No way would I post a pic of all my tackle....wife would kill me, revive me and kill me again.

I pretty much have the same system as Esox, some special mate boxes for Rapala's and bigger spoons.


----------



## wartfroggy

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I pretty much have the same system as Esox, some special mate boxes for Rapala's and bigger spoons.


 Same here. A box big enough to haul all of the stuff I own would be quite burdensome. No point in bringing stuff you don't need. This way, I can grab the boxes I want, toss them into a tackle bag (or 2, or 3) and be on my way.


----------



## wally-eye

Have two right now that I need a fork lift to get into the truck......thinking about it now I must have at least 10 or so new baits still in boxes/packages that haven't even been opened and put away yet.......... And I don't even own a boat right now.......:lol:

I have an Okeechobee Fats tackle bag that is so full I'm scared to sit next to it thinking it might blow up.......:yikes::lol:


----------



## doublell

Let's just say I started to sort and set up my boxes for, walleye, northern/Muskie, crappie/perch and bass for a trip to lake of the woods ca in July.:


----------



## sslopok

I have one big tackle box that doesn't leave the garage. I use smaller plano boxes that I have organized. I usually throw what I need into a backpack and roll. I also keep a bunch of my trolling lures in plano boxes and store them in the lockable cubbies in my boat.


----------



## RippinLipp

Got rid of the boxes and went with the bag and 6 extra plano storage boxes.. Like everyone else i can take what i need for the intended species.. So much easier that way...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

I have 1 bag I use for "most" of my cranks.... holds 13 Plano 3701/3771's and I have one of those "open top" utility box carriers that has 6-8 37xx boxes with harnesses,gulp, floats, and some components at times.
2 duffels that usually have mostly 3700 boxes, one usually carries my some "ice lures" and a small green bag that has the bulk of the tiny ice jigs, jiggin minnows, pimples, blade baits & such in the tiny Plano boxes.
I also have 3 Shimano/Okeechobee Fats blue bags that hold assorted jigs, hooks, swim baits and worms/soft plastics in 3600/3601 boxes ( I keep most of my trebles in _just_ one 3600 box, if I recall correctly :lol: ) .

I know last year Sea Nympho & I were out in our boat and I busted him counting my tackle bags - and told him there was _at least _two more at home.
:evilsmile

If you want to see _most _of my cranks, then 
LOOK HERE: 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/Cranks4494.jpg




Welcome to the *WONDERFUL *world of fishing man!
Better go get another box to fill up

BOO! YAH!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/526/17InchSMJ4083.jpg

RAS


----------



## irishyank

I have a huge multi tray one for all my stuff in the garage. I also have two more, a large soft-sided bag with trays for my lures (usually Raps) and my tools. I got a tool wrap from Rapala a couple years ago that makes keeping those organized a breeze. I grab my rod, my collapsible landing net and a drink and I'm good to go. I also have a small tackle box that'll I'll bring if I'm going to fish for perch, gills or take the kids. That one is loaded with live bait rigs, snap swivels, sinkers, floats, etc. Throw my tools in there and I'm set. 

One item that goes in both is a small first aid kit. I cant tell you how many times I've needed one so it's a constant companion..even when on the ice.


----------



## wallhd

If somebody could possibly come up with an idea which would organize all of my fishing tackle it would be in great demand. However, what would I do the following year ??


----------



## Swamp Monster

Don't have any pics but if I get some time I'll try to gather everything up. Like others I have numerous bags and dozens and dozens of plano 3700 and 3600 boxes and small assorted plano tackle boxes. Tackle organization is a process that I started years ago and have no real plans to finish any time soon! I have the large garage bag, the kayak bag, the panfish bag, the icefishing bag, the pier box, trout pack etc etc. I have duplicates of some things but I am constantly moving things in and out of bags to meet the needs of whatever and wherever I'm fishing. I also have 4 or 5 of the binder style bags with the ziplocs full of plastics and one binder bag full of spinner baits. They are all choc full but I have yet to decide if I actually like them or if they are more of a pain in the ass. They do save a little space and they are easy to throw in the boat etc. 
I certainly have not found the perfect system yet. My current boat will be up for sale and someday I'll replace it with a boat that has lots of storage. I spend most of my time in the yak and have downsized accordingly......sometimes simple is nice!


----------



## The Downstream Drift

I too have to agree with Esox. All of my gear is divided up into different Plano style boxes, each with a different purpose. This allows me to grab a box of walleye stuff when I'm headed to Port Huron or a couple of boxes of hard baits when I head up north to fish early kings. I do have one tackle bag that has four boxes of panfish stuff in it. It is small and fits neatly in the canoe.

All of my fly boxes are seperated too. One for dries, one for trout streamers, a trout nymph box, a steelhead nymph box, steelhead eggs, and one for salmon flies. 

I've been told I'm a little OCD about this but I always know where to find what I want when I want it.


----------



## RippinLipp

The Downstream Drift... A little OCD... Thats funny.. my wife says that to me all the time... Cant help it that I like things a certain way... If a #6 circle hook is in the #4 circles ill find it and make sure it goes in its proper spot...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasomx6

My tackle box is 17.5 ft long and 86 inchs wide and has enough plano boxs in it to fill a bass boat..........oh yea my tackle box also has a 115 h.p Evenrude E-tec on it. Getting kinda heavy to lug around too so I have a trailer to carry it to the lake, lol. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Worm Dunker

My motto He who dies with the most toys wins!!!

One of my spoon boxes








[/IMG]

My Hot&Tot box








[/IMG]

Some misc. boxes. These are in basement have more in garage and boat.








[/IMG]

My dad started me fishing young and a lot of these lures are over 50 years old and still catck fish. Just wish I would have been smart enough back then to keep the boxes the lures came in they are worth more than the lures!!!!


----------



## Ron Matthews

But that hot-n tot pic is SEXY! 


Here's a few 1/2's


----------



## Sparks




----------



## UNREEL

Hot N Tots??? Who needs 'em? Got a bunch of the oldies I gettin rid of, never seen water. On the fence about dumping all the salmon and walleye gear, somebody shows me some Lokes and they can get set up, really good. Hint Hint....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman

ESOX said:


> Tackle Box? As in singular?
> Blasphemy. :lol:
> For the "normal" sized baits I use Plano boxes of various configurations for spoons, spinnerbaits and body baits. I have them somewhat separated by depth they run and bait size. Then I can grab the appropriate boxes for the given trips intended species and where I intend to launch.


Technically Paul could get all of his tackle into one box. But it would be a probably 6x12 cargo trailer with dual axles. If he planned carefully, he could probably get all of his plano's, bags, etc. into one. :lol:


----------



## Smallmouth41

Funny you guys posted this, just did a short video of some of the lure in my box. Some you might recognize from the 90s.


----------



## Anish

greelhappy said:


> Unfortunatly I use the "just in case" system.Take this, just in case, take that, just in case, and so on and so on.The sad part is, the "just in case " system never seems to work.Figured it out one day and found out that I use 8 different techniques to try to catch one specie of fish, the Walleye. I love it.


That is my problem. I like to use that same system too. I also like to experiment with different things from time to time. Any time I try to pair down my main tackle box and every time I end up wishing I had something I had left at home. :lol:


----------



## thedude

here is a bucket of jig trailers. Probably about as organized as they will ever get.


----------



## MPT

The tackle box is essential to fishing and spring is the prime time to organize. This can be a very daunting task. Whats important to your fishing? Whats important to your life? Youve got some old lures, some that have been successful and some youve never used. Its good to try to organize but not too critical. One of the most important goals is to keep things separated. Hooks, for example, which can scatter all over the box. Collect them, then separate them according to size and put each pile on a safety pin. You may not find the right size hook but if you do youll have all at your finger tips. At least you can find a similar size and have a good supply of each. 

The bottom of the box is probably going to be harder if youre like me. The space is never big enough. The size never changes but the stuff going in keeps getting bigger. When the box wont close its time to reorder, I mean reorganize. First take it all out and then separate as best you can by order of importance, most used, highest potential to be used, never used but most liked or any other reason that would pertain to you. Try to get the piles down to a size that fits in a baggie. Arrange the baggies for importance and start to fill the bottom again. Once full keep the extra bags and store them in the plastic shopping bag you stored the extra bags in the last 10 years. 

Youll also have equipment that is essential to any fishing outing such as a fillet knife, a knife for emergencies (working on the boat or motor), a knife for cutting line (fishing and anchor), fingernail clippers for fishing line only, sun glasses, a lighter, antacid tabs, aspirin, prep H, sunscreen, duct tape and a candy bar. When all free space in the lure trays is full you will need to take some bags out from the bottom. Remember the least important bags come out first and put these in the plastic shopping bag. 

Eventually youll get to a point that the bag of new gear fresh from the store, or catalog order, is bigger than the bags in the plastic shopping bag. This is a prime opportunity to purchase a new tackle box. Try to find the best bang for your buck in the largest size you can find. Now youll be able to organize the tackle boxes with certain subjects in mind. These could include general fishing, walleye, trout, shore fishing, trolling, lake or river, lure types and for me a kids fishing box for my grand-daughters. Each box has its own set of rules to consider for the importance of the gear. My problem now is its harder for me to remember which box is which. All the boxes are different sizes and shapes so I can usually associate each to their type of use. I have magic markered references on some, but not all. Some of the new boxes are more like bags and theyre black so duct tape is used to put the references on. 

Now the problem is knowing which box/bag to take. Depending who Im fishing with I may have 4 or 5 of the things. If I ever went fishing with my buddy Hankie on Lake Erie I would take 5 box/bag combos. The walleye box, the trolling bag, the bottom bounce bag, the plastic bodies bag and the general box. We were targeting walleye but switching techniques was always a consideration depending on the weather. Sometimes we caught waldos but as often as not the trip turned into a sheephead outing. Those fish are really fun to catch. Good luck to you on your spring organizing. 

Get Outdoors Downriver


----------



## sfw1960

thedude said:


> here is a bucket of jig trailers. Probably about as organized as they will ever get.


*VERY *Nice, J-daWG!!!
:lol:
IzzaT an ice cream pail??
:evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## leland.69

Glad to see I"m normal after all.. I have a corner of my garage that is a pile of tackle box's (soft and hardside),rods and utility box's. Not to mention the ice clam hanging from the rafters full of my icefishing stuff..
Right now my bench is covered in tackle also because I have been hopping from walleye to steelies every other week.. My ole lady thinks I need professional help.


----------



## fishfearme59

I would like to take a pic and post them here but don't know how yet. I try to keep all my tackle for different seasons separate. 

For summer I have three boxes 1) is a bag type with plastic boxes and a shoulder handle to walk to the marina with. I keep my lures I am going to use that day in there.
2) I keep extra hooks, sinkers, fly fishing stuff, and any unused tackle or terminal tackle I may need for repairs and put in my shed at the trailer.

3)I keep all my spare lures and colors of lures, spoons, spinners, and jigs I may want to use while at the campground.


Then I have a box just set up for perch and sucker fishing in the spring.

I also have another box set up for steelhead fishing on the piers or surf.

Then I have one that never leaves the house It has antique lures worth too much to use. Also there are some that were my Dads that just have sentimental value. The box is an antique J.C.Higgens. 

I also have a box to take steelheading with spawn bag tying materials and equipment. Like they said in boy scouts be prepared.

Then I have one that has all my beads, hooks, spinners,and other equipment for tying crawler harnesses or making perch rigs.

Then there is one other I keep for my other hobby rod and reel repairing I keep my spools of thread, spare eyes, handle cork and other misc. parts.

Then there are the kids boxes I put together for them they are well stocked and ready to go at any time. 

Then I also have one box thats a catch all for all the extra stuff I have accumulated through all the years. Mainly a junk box with extra sinkers, bobbers, odd hooks, the banjo minnow kit my wife bought me, and abunch of novelty lures.


----------

